# Big Three Lottery Results '07



## MossyMO

I went to the NDG&F earlier today and the site read that the lottery would be held in mid April. Tonight the sites reads "Unavailable while lottery in process ". So we should all know this years results soon. Go luck to everyone !!!
https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/onl ... Search.htm


----------



## joebobhunter4

good luck... i think i used all my luck up last year when i got a sheep tag


----------



## People

joebobhunter4 I hope you used up your tag luck because I need a sheep tag


----------



## Springer

Joebob,

Did you ever post up any pictures???


----------



## NDhunter7

Yes he did its at the bottom of the page under, Got my bighorn! 
Very nice animal.


----------



## Springer

I do remember reading that it was a good story.

Nice pics, Maybe one day I'll be lucky.


----------



## joebobhunter4

i got the mount back not to long ago. ill post some pics up of it on my wall at my house in a few days maybe.


----------



## spoiler92

The draws for the Big Three are done and online at
https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/onl ... Search.htm
I was 0 for 3 again this year.


----------



## NDhunter7

dido


----------



## MossyMO

I do not know what happened with mine, but it shows no application was found?


----------



## MossyMO

I called te G&F, there was a glitched with my social. The gal made the fix so I could pull up my results; Unsuccessful.


----------



## djleye

BOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## People

Mine did not show up either until just today. No luck at all. 
I would like to see the code they use to pick the winners. I wonder how random it actually is.


----------



## bandman

I just checked mine and 4 other's. There goes $45. Maybe next year. :roll:


----------



## browningboy

heard some peopel from GF got 2 out of the 3


----------



## Trapper62

0 for 2 for me and 0 for 3 for my son.


----------



## fargojohnson

:crybaby: I lost. Next year will be my year. By the way I went for a Moose.


----------



## Booster

bandman said:


> I just checked mine and 4 other's. There goes $45. Maybe next year. :roll:


I thought you get that money back if you are not successful?


----------



## fox412

No money back on this lotto. Its 3 dollars for every animal that you apply for. So nine bucks for most of us. I think they call it a habitat fee and it is nonrefundable.


----------



## jwdinius1

0-3 as well :beer:


----------



## joebobhunter4

0-2 this year


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I get to go out with My buddy! He drew a ELK tag. I am really excited. He is in the Watford City and south area. If anyone has any suggestions let me know. I know quite a few ranchers in the area, and talked to one yesterday that said we have a great chance on some of his land.

If anyone else has some connections out there, or knows some hangouts in the grasslands let me know. We already have one scouting trip planned!


----------



## bretts

0-3


----------



## NEReinisch

I was 1 for 3, I drew my moose in M6. I know this is probably the least promising of all units but I'm still very excited. Any landowners / farmers who would be available to contact, please let me know. Thanks and good luck to others!


----------



## huntingdude16

1 for 3, got an 'any moose' tag for M4. I'm definantly very excited!


----------

